# My first smoke - St. Louis Ribs



## cgallagher (Oct 5, 2014)

Used a rub and wrapped them in foil for 1 hour in the fridge













IMAG0684.jpg



__ cgallagher
__ Oct 5, 2014






Then I put them on my WSM - Mini













IMAG0685.jpg



__ cgallagher
__ Oct 5, 2014






1 hour in













IMAG0686.jpg



__ cgallagher
__ Oct 5, 2014






After 3 hours













IMAG0687.jpg



__ cgallagher
__ Oct 5, 2014






After 3 hours on the smoker I took them off and wrapped them in foil and added apple cider













IMAG0689.jpg



__ cgallagher
__ Oct 5, 2014






Then I put them back on the smoker for 2 more hours













IMAG0690.jpg



__ cgallagher
__ Oct 5, 2014






After 2 hours I removed them from the foil













IMAG0693.jpg



__ cgallagher
__ Oct 5, 2014






Then I put them back on the smoker for 1 hour and brushed them periodically with sauce 













IMAG0695.jpg



__ cgallagher
__ Oct 5, 2014






For my first smoke I was really happy they way they turned out. Fantastic!













IMAG0696.jpg



__ cgallagher
__ Oct 5, 2014


----------



## b-one (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks great! Make sure to experiment! I never foil my ribs as I like a slight tug not fall off the bone but there are many ways to success. I also have my ribs dry most of the time, maybe a touch of sauce on the side. Different wood or mixtures of wood can be great as well.


----------



## felklaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Meijer just had Spare Ribs on sale for $2.99 a pound, so I bought 2 racks in preparation.

What temperature were you running at ?

They look delicious, and make me want to run home now and do mine!

Well done.


----------



## cgallagher (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks, I was about 225


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2014)

Great looking ribs! The Mini knows how to smoke good food!


----------



## knifebld (Oct 6, 2014)

Great job Chris...I use that exact technique too but when I foil I toss in butter and brown sugar instead of the cider.

Great pics and great looking ribs!


----------



## radioyaz (Oct 6, 2014)

Beautiful! I see ribs in my future now!


----------

